# Starting Nene is the Nuggets' Anwer!



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

http://nuggets.realgm.com/articles/39/20050706/is_nene_the_nuggets_answer/


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Well, you know what they say about opinions, everyone has one.

Nene hasn't proven that he can score consistently or that he can consistently create his own shot. Not to mention, that Karl's offense is predicated on people moving the ball and moving without the ball to create shots, not having people slow the offense down by trying to do too much (are you listening Earl?)

The stats of Nene starting vs coming off of the bench are nice but completely misanalyzed. Now I'm waiting for someone to make the analysis worse by pointing out that Kenyon average 17.7 PPG in his 3 games coming off of the bench, so obviously, he is better suited to come off the bench.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

I think Nene should start. The Nuggets would benefit alot from having Nene, Kenyon and Camby all contributing at the peak of their abilities, and I think clearly Nene would benefit more from starting than Camby, whose production would barely drop off at all from coming off the bench. Besides, Camby can't start forever. He's already 31 years old. It won't be long before the Nuggets need someone to replace him in the starting lineup. If they keep Nene they already have a successor. If they trade him, they've got to find the successor in with non lottery draft picks (ideally) or the MLE. To me the smart thing is to hang on to Nene, and they might as well start the transition period now. Plus, it might keep Camby healthier and fresher if his minutes were reduced a little. It might even prolong his career. 

I don't agree that Nene's stats coming off the bench vs. starting are overanalyzed. I didn't need look at any stats last season to see the difference. It was obvious if you were watching the games, and I was pointing out the difference right away. Kenyon's stats coming off the bench was a completely different story. He came off the bench, what, twice all season?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I really like Nene (check my fav player list) and I do think he should start, but come on guys, you don't put a max player on the bench


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Why can't you put a max player on the bench if his replacement would make a better fit?


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

Martin would obviously not be going to the bench. Camby would. Nene has got the size, body and wingspan to play center. He played center his rookie season when Juwan Howard was the starting PF.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Nene might be a strong center, but the Nuggets lose the shotblocking ability of Camby, a very important part of their team.

Putting KMart on the bench because Nene is a better PF is not a viable option. Doing so would be admitting the mistake of signing KMart to a max contract. Many a GM has lost his job because they have made a crucial mistake (e.g. NY's Allan Houston)... just like how Joe Dumars cannot trade Darko because he'd get ripped for not getting a better value with the #2 pick (Carmelo is better trading value)


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

TRADE HIM TO THE MAVS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Nene might be a strong center, but the Nuggets lose the shotblocking ability of Camby, a very important part of their team.
> 
> Putting KMart on the bench because Nene is a better PF is not a viable option. Doing so would be admitting the mistake of signing KMart to a max contract. Many a GM has lost his job because they have made a crucial mistake (e.g. NY's Allan Houston)... just like how Joe Dumars cannot trade Darko because he'd get ripped for not getting a better value with the #2 pick (Carmelo is better trading value)


They don't "lose" the shot blocking ability of Camby. It just gets moved to the bench. Coach brings him in when he needs him. 

Benching Kmart is something that wouldn't be considered. It's obvious you got a hate fetish for Kmart, but I can guarantee you that Kiki and Karl aren't thinking along the same lines as you...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Fetish for KMart? Me? Read my first post


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

WTChan said:


> Fetish for KMart? Me? Read my first post


You should reread Triple_Single's post. He said hate fetish, not fetish


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

i dont know about him starting but he should get more minutes.....


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> You should reread Triple_Single's post. He said hate fetish, not fetish


Oh. :none:


----------



## Ruda (Jul 21, 2005)

The Nuggets game is the fast break and it starts by making defensive plays like shot blocking and rebounding. Although Nene is a great offensive player, he lacks the defensive abilities to block shots and rebound. For now I think Camby is a better start because we rely on his defense to start our offense. Remember the last couple of regular season games when Camby didn’t play and we couldn’t get our fast break offense going.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Welcome to bbb.net Ruda

After last season, Camby earned the right to start and Nene didn't at either position.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Camby is the most valuable player on the team. Why the hell would we bring him off the bench?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Camby is in his golden age or 'second prime' right now. Who knows how long his great play will last, but Denver will continue to start him because like Roddney said Camby is our MVP. 

He is Denver's identity right now. There will be a time fairly soon when Camby will come off the bench, but not this coming season.


----------

